# Payweb - Loyalbank (Loyal Bank). Erfahrungen?



## Aka-Aka (24 Juni 2013)

Hat schon mal jemand von Payweb gehört?
Nicht zu verwechseln mit [email protected] von Mastercard.
Auf einer Seite "Blackhatworld" hält man deren Seite für "obskur"
_Looks like a pretty obscure site_

Bei Payweb handelt es sich um ein Angebot aus Werweißwotan in Zusammenarbeit mit einer "Loyal Bank" aus Vorunterhinterirgendwo.
Laut Angaben der Betreiber kommen deren Kunden (in dieser Reihenfolge) aus:
China, Russland, Ukraine, USA, Indien, Vietnam, Weißrussland, Zypern, Canada und Deutschland.

Payweb scheint einer Firma in Belize und Zypern zu gehören:




> FINANCIAL GROUP INCORPORATED
> Suite 200, 5 Garden City Plaza***
> Mountainview Boulevard
> Belmopan, Belize
> ...


** In Garden City wachsen interessante Pflanzen... Der Gärtner dürfte bosl.com sein*
[Es gibt da eine Adresse, die verwechselt man leicht:
Garden City, NY
200 Garden City Plaza, Suite 220 
Garden City, NY 11530]

zusätzlich gibt es laut Webseite noch "Data Processing Centres" u.a. in:




> 115035, Russia, Moscow
> Ovchinnikovskaya nab. 22/24, bldg. 1, PMB 174
> 
> Suite # 134, Rosden House 372 Old Street
> ...


 
Die "Loyal Bank" oder Loyalbank gibt eine Adresse in Fernvonhieristan an:




> Cedar Hill Crest
> Villa
> Kingstown
> St. Vincent and the Grenadines
> ...


 
sowie eine Kontakttelefonnummer in Ungarn nebst folgender Adresse:




> Loyal Bank Representative
> Office
> H-1145 Hungary
> Budapest
> ...


 
Sachdienliche Hinweise bitte ggf. per "Unterhaltung"


Diese Anfrage hat keinen konkreten Anlass jenseits meiner unersättlichen Neugier
_This request does not have a specific reason beyond my insatiable curiosity_
Ez a kérés nem egy konkrét oka meghaladja a kielégíthetetlen kíváncsiság
Этот запрос не имеет конкретную причину за пределами моего ненасытного любопытства


----------

